
Analyst sees costly Apple items out of reach - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/10/22/BU7B13LJ6C.DTL
======
mcormier
40 % of Apple's revenue is now coming from the iPhone, and iPod revenue is
still increasing but not by leaps and bounds. A short-sighted analysis by
someone who makes a decision by price alone.

1) Brand loyalty - Mac users consistently keep buying macs 2) Apple is no
longer just a computer company

------
steveplace
Don't listen to analysts.

